# [SOLVED] Password



## Mavro (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi I had a party yesturday and someone changed my iPod password and now hecan't remember it and I need to get my contacts off it before restoring it please help can anyone tell me how to do this??


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Password*

we are unable to assist with passwords - please read the forum rules.
regards

dave


----------



## Mavro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Password*

I have had a read of the terms and condition and the pruvacy policy and the forum rules and have read nothing about getting help on how to get my contacts off a locked iPod touch than I own and need the contacts of as I can't remember the pass code I however I may be wrong so please corect me with what is stated in the policy if I am wrong ( no rudeness intended thx for letting me know about that I just need to know)


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Password*

this is the paert that outlines the password issue - 


> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> software pirating
> hacking
> *password cracking *
> ...


whilst your request is probably genuine it doesnt stop nasty people that may have taken something that doesnt belong to them and try and use it - please dont think I am accusing yourself of any misdeed far from it but some people do try and circumvent items on forums and therefore we here at the techsupport forum have to protect ourselves (I hope)

regards
dave


----------

